# Application Sent - and the New Payment Form!



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

I just love the recent additional form:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5620E.pdf

Earn airline miles whilst seeking your future in Canada!

So I added this to the (finally!) completed packet and deposited it with FedEx today for a speedy trip to Nova Scotia.

Wish me luck!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Good luck! 

We have sent our application on September 11th. Hope to hear from CIO by the end of november.


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

arsenal said:


> I just love the recent additional form:
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5620E.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks for the share... We're all wishing you luck...


----------



## DanHoward (Oct 17, 2009)

arsenal said:


> I just love the recent additional form:
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5620E.pdf
> 
> ...


Good Luck! We have been Permanent Residents since August 2007 and are looking forward to September 2010 where we can take our citizenship test!!!!


----------



## samirbhoir (Oct 18, 2009)

hi friend, i m from mumbai, i m in to internet marketing field since 3 years and wish to do 
7 months Search engine marketing program in Victoria or Vancouver BC, and with that i want 
to work part time in internet marketing related job or any suitable job initially to 
support my living there, so can u suggest me that is this my decision correct, will i be 
able to support my self there if i take this 7 month course , please do reply me my friend. 

My course is in victoria school of business, victoria, BC, its fees are around 12500$ and i hope that course will definitely enhance my skills in internet marketing and there is lot of demand of internet marketing in all the countries in CANADA as well, so what i think is around 8500$ for year expenses. so i will have to arrange 21000$ for a year right na borther. if i get job there any part time it will be good so that i can save my money, if not than will my these money be sufficient for me for a year there????


----------

